# 2021 hunting plans



## 7mmsendero

Fool'em said:


> I have not done Maine points. I’ll look into it though. I don’t put in in any western state because I don’t see myself waiting that long for the points to pay off. I’ll try the random draw in Idaho I think it is but I don’t stand a chance anywhere else unless I move.
> 
> I had kind of figured moose was going to be an Alaska or Canadian thing for me. Thinking in 15 years as my retirement gift but I’ll look at Maine.
> Thanks


Maine is chances rather than preference points. I think I have 25 chances right now, so when I start applying it’s possible I’ll never draw or draw the first year.


----------



## Former grunt

Mn bum said:


> Me and a buddy got Idaho elk rifle tags. It's going to be an adventure for sure. 5 days in the salmon zone and 5 in wiser river. Cardio workouts begin at iceout!


When is your hunt, mine starts Oct 15 so I'm gonna mule deer hunt the first couple days of that hunt then switch to elk on the 15th when it opens then back to Muleys towards the end of October if needed.


----------



## kroppe

brushbuster said:


> Anybody ever put in for DIY New Mexico elk?


@brushbuster @anon09082020 Has experience hunting in NM. Hopefully he sees this thread.


----------



## Fool'em

7mmsendero said:


> Maine is chances rather than preference points. I think I have 25 chances right now, so when I start applying it’s possible I’ll never draw or draw the first year.


If the cost isn’t too bad I’ll try a lottery draw. Kind of like elk in MI, I never expect to draw but it’s cheep enough to try. 
Thanks for the info


----------



## Mn bum

I'll be hunting the 17th thru the 22nd. Then we will run down to the wiser zone and get ready for that hunt. That zone starts on the 25th.


Former grunt said:


> When is your hunt, mine starts Oct 15 so I'm gonna mule deer hunt the first couple days of that hunt then switch to elk on the 15th when it opens then back to Muleys towards the end of October if needed.


----------



## Matt79

We will be off to Wyoming the first week of October for antelope, and thinking about burning my 15 bear points here in MI.


----------



## mikwest074

Saskatchewan spring bear hunt if everything goes good. August caribou hunt Alaska. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MrFysch

Will be applying for Kansas again. Have drawn 7 out of 8 times. Maybe Ohio as I plan on being retired and should have alot more hunting time. Most of my Fall will be at camp in the western UP!


----------



## shaffe48b

We were going cow elk hunting but then we got better plans for 2022.

I will try to hunt bear next year. Maybe in OR, WA or stick to michigan w my 2 pts. Or both. Think bout it now


----------



## shaffe48b

mikwest074 said:


> Saskatchewan spring bear hunt if everything goes good. August caribou hunt Alaska.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Where are you hunting caribou (approximately)?


----------



## don novicki

I'd like to hit SD for a pheasant hunt if I can talk anyone into going along.


----------



## mikwest074

shaffe48b said:


> Where are you hunting caribou (approximately)?


Going up to Prudhoe Bay and taking a transporter down the river. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## shaffe48b

mikwest074 said:


> Going up to Prudhoe Bay and taking a transporter down the river.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That's what we're set up for 2022.


----------



## steelyspeed

shaffe48b said:


> That's what we're set up for 2022.


Which transporter are you using? I’ve been looking at dead horse outfitters.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bucman

Illinois booner quest!


----------



## mikwest074

steelyspeed said:


> Which transporter are you using? I’ve been looking at dead horse outfitters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I'm going with deadhorse outfitters. Seem to be a good transporter. You can find them on YouTube. Plus I like it a veteran own business. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## steelyspeed

mikwest074 said:


> I'm going with deadhorse outfitters. Seem to be a good transporter. You can find them on YouTube. Plus I like it a veteran own business.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Ok, excited to hear about your hunt in a couple years. I also saw “Captain Hook” on a Teton Recon YouTube video, he is a hard airboat operator to miss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mikwest074

steelyspeed said:


> Ok, excited to hear about your hunt in a couple years. I also saw “Captain Hook” on a Teton Recon YouTube video, he is a hard airboat operator to miss.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I can't wait. It should be a great trip. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brushbuster

Looks like kodiak in the fall is confirmed for black tails. Fly in tent trip. Party of 4. This will be a hoot.


----------



## brushbuster

mikwest074 said:


> I'm going with deadhorse outfitters. Seem to be a good transporter. You can find them on YouTube. Plus I like it a veteran own business.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


He taking you up the ivishak or eechooka off the Sag?


----------



## mikwest074

brushbuster said:


> He taking you up the ivishak or eechooka off the Sag?


I believe the sag

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brushbuster

mikwest074 said:


> I believe the sag
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I looked into that trip several years ago, would be interested in a trip report.
I also looked into flying in and float down the Ivishak down to the sag and take out at haul road.


----------



## Groundsize

Just looking to draw an Iowa zone 6 bow tag. Who knows. If I like it and have a good time I'll put in for points to do that again or i'll switch it up for a gun tag.


----------



## Former grunt

Just received my idaho tags in the mail today, already ready for next October.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Myself, brushbuster, kozbow, and Leon1 leave for Kodiak Island to hunt blacktail on Nov. 1st! I might add a caribou tag but it'll be a last minute decision if I do, otherwise 2 blacktail tags.
Brushy and I are also 95% on an elk trip to MT in September. The place we hunted in Idaho is right up against the MT line so we could access from the ID side. We also have made friends while hunting elk in Idaho that moved to MT and I have another contact that has been egging me on to come to MT for elk. We have options!
I will still keep my lease in KY for deer and go whenever I have a free weekend Sept. - December.


----------



## mikwest074

brushbuster said:


> I looked into that trip several years ago, would be interested in a trip report.
> I also looked into flying in and float down the Ivishak down to the sag and take out at haul road.


No problem. I'll let you know how things go. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## WillHunt4Food

Group of buddies and I are headed to Montana for a DIY Elk hunt. Been thinking about it non-stop for months now...


----------



## Swampdog467

QDMAMAN said:


> Myself, brushbuster, kozbow, and Leon1 leave for Kodiak Island to hunt blacktail on Nov. 1st! I might add a caribou tag but it'll be a last minute decision if I do, otherwise 2 blacktail tags.
> Brushy and I are also 95% on an elk trip to MT in September. The place we hunted in Idaho is right up against the MT line so we could access from the ID side. We also have made friends while hunting elk in Idaho that moved to MT and I have another contact that has been egging me on to come to MT for elk. We have options!
> I will still keep my lease in KY for deer and go whenever I have a free weekend Sept. - December.


Where at in Montana? I'm looking at moving to Noxon, Trout Creek area. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## QDMAMAN

Swampdog467 said:


> Where at in Montana? I'm looking at moving to Noxon, Trout Creek area.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Undecided at the moment. Still weighing the options.


----------



## Bucman

I'll be heading to Illinois on the booner quest. things took a turn this year as we lost one of hunting spots. So the early spring will be a Search and acquire new permission trip. I'm hoping I can come up with some more options for next year.


----------



## Skibum

Spring bear on tap if the border is open. Postponed in 2020. Rifle mule deer in MT with a couple buddies. Also working on access in IN to bowhunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## timbrhuntr

Sounds like lots of fun hunts planned for this coming year. I am usually looking forward to the new year to look at applications etc but this year is worse than last . Not knowing if the border will be open so kinda hard to put in for anything then if it does open in the fall be too late uggh. Looks like I'll miss Kansas, Montana and Iowa for sure but at least I will be able to buy a tag for Michigan and Nebraska if they do open up ! Still will be looking forward to reading about everyones hunts though !!


----------



## IT.Fisherman

So far for 2021, nothing is set in stone yet, but here it is:

Fall, pre deer season: Salmon fishing
September: West Virginia bear hunting
October/Nov: Iowa bow rut hunt (sitting at 4 points currently, calling outfitters this weekend)
Mixed in: More steelhead fishing

Other than that, i have started a spreadsheet for future years. Will be applying for points in multiple states for Elk. And knowing it can take years to get drawn, I also plan on applying for big horn sheep and moose hunts.


----------



## boon

I have 3points for a west River deer tag in SD, hoping we draw


----------



## steelyspeed

boon said:


> I have 3points for a west River deer tag in SD, hoping we draw


Which unit? I have 4 points now and think I’m going to wait until I can draw 35A. 27B has good draw rates for 3 points


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Robert Van Munster

I just applied for my Wyoming General Elk bowhunting tag today. I'm hoping I draw with 3 preference points, but it will be close. My hunting buddy put in for the special tag, so he will probably draw a tag. DIY hunt, will be a lot of fun.


----------



## ducksarge

Robert Van Munster said:


> I just applied for my Wyoming General Elk bowhunting tag today. I'm hoping I draw with 3 preference points, but it will be close. My hunting buddy put in for the special tag, so he will probably draw a tag. DIY hunt, will be a lot of fun.


I also applied for this with 3 points. Will be iffy to draw.


----------



## MAP1

ducksarge said:


> I also applied for this with 3 points. Will be iffy to draw.


FYI I didn’t draw Wyoming General Elk in 2018 with 3 points regular draw!


----------



## Former grunt

Between myself, my buddy who lives in idaho and a member from a different forum who also lives in idaho got spots picked out for both mule deer and elk. Gear wise got a new scope on the way for the 300 win mag plus a magazine conversion kit to make it detachable magazine. Time to start prepping getting ready for the mountains again shape wise.


----------



## azelkhntr

My son and I are sitting on enough points for AZ to hopefully draw bull tags this year. If not I’ll be going to N. CO. to hang with some good buds while they hunt elk. I’ll pick up a small game and fishing license. I was into blues big time last year while otc archery elk. 2-05 our javelina hunt starts. I’ll probably do late otc archery turkey as well. I need a couple more cottontails for the freezer. I just want a normal society and life back to be honest. Sick of the bs.


----------



## brushbuster

shaffe48b said:


> That bear will definitely be there. He'll be watching you for 48 hours until you drift off to sleep. He won't make a sound. Actually he will make a sound. That one sound he'll make is that one twig you hear crack while you are lying in your sleeping bag. Then....as you drift off to sleep (at 47.9 hours), he'll stalk in. It's dinner time and he got lucky tonight. Four of them he'll say. His stomach growling. How did they stay awake so long? His fierce eyes illuminated by the light of your campfire colored red by his past victims. First he'll remove your 454s from your holsters to leave you defenseless. But your buddy is clutching his backup 500 s&w shaking in his sleep. I'll just take him down first says the bear. Let the party begin.


I'll bring some pepper spray also so my ass don't taste so bland.


----------



## shaffe48b

brushbuster said:


> I'll bring some pepper spray also so my ass don't taste so bland.


The fact you are thinking just like the bear will be the key to survival. Best to bring a weapon he doesn't expect like a machete. Chop off his front paw with a machete and he can't climb trees. Tomahawk works too. Now toss a hot dog into the bush to distract him. (Works in dogs every time.) Run up the tree and he can't climb after you. Plan comes together just like that.


----------



## brushbuster

Only problem, there ain't no trees


----------



## The Doob

Hunters in sleeping bags are the soft shell tacos of the bear world!


----------



## shaffe48b

That's why I always recommend not sleeping in a sleeping bag in bear country. Yes you will get very very cold. But at least you won't get eaten. That is until spring when you thaw as winter kill.


----------



## Swampdog467

Lumberman said:


> Is that an offer to help pack?


That could be a possibility..

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brushbuster

The Doob said:


> Hunters in sleeping bags are the soft shell tacos of the bear world!


The plus side of growing old is hearing loss. I cant hear bears crawling around my tent at night anymore. I sleep like a baby.


----------



## dhosera

Sleeping with Grizz is a tad unnerving.......But you'll be wiped out and sleep will come easy. We all took sidearms on our float hunt for "protection". Being limited to 90lbs of gear, including all your food, communication, tent/sleeping, clothing and rifle for a 10 day float hunt is almost impossible. Wasting 9lbs on a loaded .44 Mag was silly in retrospect. It was more of a hinderance than anything and I would have traded that 9lbs for more food and a F**ing chair in a heartbeat. When we were on Kodiak we again brought sidearms and truth be told mine sat on the boat for 90% of the trip because who wants to hike an extra 10lbs up & down the mountain. If S** goes down you'll reach for that Rifle 100 times out of 100 times before pulling out a sidearm with limited knockdown power and non-existent accuracy. I took a grizz in 2018 and upon walking up towards him, he got up and started our way. I knocked him down with the .300 Mag while my Brother in Law missed 5 times and blew nothing by dirt with his 10mm Glock. We are going on the Alaskan float hunt again in 2022 and I'll certainly be replacing that 9lb anchor of a .44mag with Tortillas, Honey Stingers and a ultralight chair. My 2 cents based on experience.


----------



## shaffe48b

Sometimes I think taking any precaution against bear is worrying about the wrong thing. But it's not a bad idea to camp separate from your food and carry bear spray. The good thing about carrying bear spray is even if the bear returns after being sprayed you are ready with the rifle. In studies (which I've read) have shown that bear spray alone is more effective than firearms alone in bear attacks. I'd only really consider a sidearm if I wasn't carrying a rifle.


----------



## Former grunt

Just bought another Iowa point, my best friend still has a couple years left in till he retires so saving the Iowa hunt as part of our 2 man hunting tour when he gets out. Still gotta get a pronghorn point for Wyoming for this year, gonna apply for that next year.


----------

